# Why do my cpu fan go crazy?



## spirates (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi, ever since I installed a new gpu ( gtx 275 ) my cpu fan sometimes ( after the computer been on for a while) gets really loud and spins incredible fast.. I dont have a program to see this but i can hear how it increases with atleast 500% I would say.

I haven't seen a heat increase on my cpu when this happens which I thought was the problem. To get my cpu to slow down I will have to exit all my games and then wait a few minutes, or i can remove one side of my computer chssi and it stops instantly :O.. 

I guess its not very easy for you to say since you cant see how my computer is build up but can you atleast guess what the problem may be? 
*
Summary: My Cpu-fan starts to spin really fast and gets really loud after playing a few hours though I can't see a heat increase over my cpu. When I remove one side of my chassi it stops.
*
What program can I use to see my computer fan speed with btw?

I have a Coolermaster Storm Sniper Gaming Chassi.


EDIT: Right now I cant have my chassi side on at all, whenever I put it back on the fan goes fast right away :S.


----------



## Polaris573 (Nov 14, 2009)

Are you sure it's the CPU fan and not the video card fan?  You did say you noticed it right after you installed a new card.  I bet since you don't notice any heat increase on your CPU that the video card is getting hot and its fan is speeding up to compensate.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 14, 2009)

No offense, but haven't you already made a thread or two about this issue with your CPU fan recently? 

And as Polaris asked, are you sure it's the CPU fan and not the GPU fan? Everest should display cpu fan rpms, maybe the MB utility that comes on the MB CD or on the MFG's website, Speedfan, etc all should show you at least a percentage if not an RPM value. Then I'd use EVGA Precision for monitoring my GPU stuff (though everest will monitor GPU fans too, among many other things...great utility).


----------



## spirates (Nov 14, 2009)

Polaris573 said:


> Are you sure it's the CPU fan and not the video card fan?  You did say you noticed it right after you installed a new card.  I bet since you don't notice any heat increase on your CPU that the video card is getting hot and its fan is speeding up to compensate.




well... I've kinda put my ear into my computer and iam sure its the cpu :S, to confirm this can someone tell me programs´(s) where i can see my cpu fan speed?


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 14, 2009)

In order to find out which fan that does ramp up install CPUID Hardware monitor or a similar program. That should tell you the different fan speeds among other things.


----------



## spirates (Nov 14, 2009)

Kursah said:


> And as Polaris asked, are you sure it's the CPU fan and not the GPU fan? Everest should display cpu fan rpms, maybe the MB utility that comes on the MB CD or on the MFG's website, Speedfan, etc all should show you at least a percentage if not an RPM value. Then I'd use EVGA Precision for monitoring my GPU stuff (though everest will monitor GPU fans too, among many other things...great utility).



Hm, what I understood of that post is that there is a program called "everest". Thanks, gonna check that out


----------



## Polaris573 (Nov 14, 2009)

You have multiple threads for what is basically the same problem.  Choose which one you want to continue the discussion in and I'll close the rest.  If you do not choose I will choose for you.


----------



## spirates (Nov 14, 2009)

Well I installed both Everest and HWMonitor. In everest i found no cpu fan, in HWMonitior I found 1 fan but dunno if its for my cpu. uploading pic so you cann tel me if its the cpu fan or not.. 








EDIT: I also downloaded fanspeed, and got this. Can someone tell me what the different heat-thingys is? And why is tehre a fire icon infrom of some of them :s


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 14, 2009)

spirates said:


> Well I installed both Everest and HWMonitor. In everest i found no cpu fan, in HWMonitior I found 1 fan but dunno if its for my cpu. uploading pic so you cann tel me if its the cpu fan or not..
> 
> http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/6698/cpus.png
> 
> ...



WOW YOUR GTX275 IS OVERHEATING TERRABLY, ITS NOT YOUR CPU FAN, If that your temp at your desktop im surprised you didn't hit 105c and shut the hell down. 83C FOR THE GPU IS REDICULAS. Your new GTX 275 is getting hot enough to cook eggs on it, thats way to hot. I ALREADY POSTED ON another of your threads that it was your new video card, that was the problem. Now you should consider getting a new case for your computer because it has no airflow once so ever.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 14, 2009)

I've usually had this happen with stock AMD CPU coolers when the case door is closed. This is because the fan will begin sucking in hot air that builds up in the case, which heats up the thermistor on the particular fans that AMD uses (a resistor that is sensitive to heat changes, and as heat increases, the resistance decreases, thus causing an increase in fan speed). If you have poor air flow or a side panel fan is not blowing cool outside air onto your stock CPU fan (if that is what you have), then that is most likely the problem.

An example is my 3 month old AMD Phenom II X4 955BE's stock cooler, which I just took apart because I didn't need it.

Here's the Heatsink and fan:






And the thermistor on the back side of the fan.








3volvedcombat said:


> WOW YOUR GTX275 IS OVERHEATING TERRABLY, ITS NOT YOUR CPU FAN, If that your temp at your desktop im surprised you didn't hit 105c and shut the hell down. 83C FOR THE GPU IS REDICULAS. Your new GTX 275 is getting hot enough to cook eggs on it, thats way to hot. I ALREADY POSTED ON another of your threads that it was your new video card, that was the problem. Now you should consider getting a new case for your computer because it has no airflow once so ever.



I also agree with this.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 14, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> I've usually had this happen with stock AMD CPU coolers when the case door is closed. This is because the fan will begin sucking in hot air that builds up in the case, which heats up the thermistor on the particular fans that AMD uses (a resistor that is sensitive to heat changes, and as heat increases, the resistance decreases, thus causing an increase in fan speed). If you have poor air flow or a side panel fan is not blowing cool outside air onto your stock CPU fan (if that is what you have), then that is most likely the problem.
> 
> An example is my 3 month old AMD Phenom II X4 955BE's stock cooler, which I just took apart because I didn't need it.
> 
> ...



Look at his gtx 275 temperature in his screen shots. My GTX260 dosnt even reach 81c when in crysis on ultra high. When he is in a game for a couple of hours the GPU must hit 95c+ and thats insanely hot.


----------



## spirates (Nov 14, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> WOW YOUR GTX275 IS OVERHEATING TERRABLY, ITS NOT YOUR CPU FAN, If that your temp at your desktop im surprised you didn't hit 105c and shut the hell down. 83C FOR THE GPU IS REDICULAS. Your new GTX 275 is getting hot enough to cook eggs on it, thats way to hot. I ALREADY POSTED ON another of your threads that it was your new video card, that was the problem. Now you should consider getting a new case for your computer because it has no airflow once so ever.




:SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS ouch, how bad is this ((, how can my air flow be this bad :z


----------



## gaximodo (Nov 14, 2009)

err, your 275 idles at 80 degree+?


----------



## MK4512 (Nov 14, 2009)

spirates said:


> :SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS ouch, how bad is this ((, how can my air flow be this bad :z



Bad cable management, lack of fans(?).

If no fans, try installing one next to the GFX card, on the side of the case. Also make sure you have all of your fans running properly (eg. Exhaust not acting as intake)

EDIT: Note for the future, flames = bad


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 14, 2009)

spirates said:


> :SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS ouch, how bad is this ((, how can my air flow be this bad :z



Put your computer on a desk, unscrew the side panel and take a picture of your case. Now i don't know what is cause this, also if you can show me what model your gtx275 is because im having a good feeling that it has a after market cooler on the video card. Not the stock sleak one that most have.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 14, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> Look at his gtx 275 temperature in his screen shots. My GTX260 dosnt even reach 81c when in crysis on ultra high. When he is in a game for a couple of hours the GPU must hit 95c+ and thats insanely hot.



It could be a bad case airflow problem too that can cause both the GPU and CPU to overheat. The example I have provided is also plausible (i've experienced it firsthand). His CPU cooler is already running at 4500RPM, so I bet it almost reaches 6000 RPM under load, along with the cooking GTX 275.


----------



## spirates (Nov 14, 2009)

I would really want to upload some pictures but i cant find my iphone cable :s, will check in the main house for another camera but guess everyones asleep already


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 14, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> It could be a bad case airflow problem too that can cause both the GPU and CPU to overheat. The example I have provided is also plausible (i've experienced it firsthand). His CPU cooler is already running at 4500RPM, so I bet it almost reaches 6000 RPM under load, along with the cooking GTX 275.



Im thinking that his CPU fan, is not being read and its a 4 pin molex fan and im thinking that 3000 rpm rating is the GPU fan itself already getting really load.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 14, 2009)

my 8800GT hits 80C when i play on any games but 8800GT temp is normally quite high with single slot coolers, what i did now was apply some MX-2 thermal paste and increase the cpu fan speed and when i play games it hits about 66-75 when i put fan speed up to 70% with my overclock its pretty good.
and my CPU hits 40-45C when i play games.

But damn those are really high temps,i recommend getting a better case too


----------



## spirates (Nov 14, 2009)

meh :<<<<<<<<<< I have no idea what to do.. Will have to wait for tomorrow before i can upload pics :/


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 14, 2009)

do you have a budget?? and can you show some swedish websites that sells desktop components and cases etc?


----------



## spirates (Nov 14, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> do you have a budget?? and can you show some swedish websites that sells desktop components and cases etc?




well I dont rly want to replace my chssi.. my friend got same chassi and a more powerful components in it and hes fine .. 


The picture i uploaded of speedfan, can anyone tell me what Fan1, Fan2, 3, 4, 5 is? And on the other side you see GPU temp but also temp1, temp2, temp 3, core.. What are those last 4 for temps?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 14, 2009)

Well, he already has a Cooler Master Storm Sniper case. We should probably wait for him to upload pictures showing us his setup before we make assumptions.

@Spirates: To better help us, you should fill out your System Specs drop down box so that we know precisely what components you are using.


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm pretty sure its the gpu fan making the noise, but a pic of the insides of the case would really help... ef there's a lot of dust you might want to blow it out too.


----------



## spirates (Nov 14, 2009)

*The picture i uploaded of speedfan, can anyone tell me what Fan1, Fan2, 3, 4, 5 is? And on the other side you see GPU temp but also temp1, temp2, temp 3, core.. What are those last 4 for temps?*

I will upload pictures of my computer tomorrow when i can get a camera..


----------



## Polaris573 (Nov 14, 2009)

Most likely fan headers on your motherboard that do not have fans connected to them.


----------



## spirates (Nov 15, 2009)

Hm, I've not got any answer why the fan stops spinning when I remove my chassi side :S


----------



## spirates (Nov 15, 2009)

Maybe iam just slow but what fan is it that actully spins up? I thought it was one of my chassi fans but it wasnt o: .. Is it the gpu fan or what?_?_??_


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 15, 2009)

you shouldn't really be getting high temperature if you have a storm sniper,have you arranged your fans correctly so you get good airflow? you should be having like 3 blowing in and 2 blowing out


----------



## spirates (Nov 15, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> you shouldn't really be getting high temperature if you have a storm sniper,have you arranged your fans correctly so you get good airflow? you should be having like 3 blowing in and 2 blowing out



i only have 3 fans so that would be hard .


----------



## johnspack (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes,  it's your video card fan making the noise,  it's too hot!  I have 7 case fans in my antec 1200 case,  and when my gtx280 fan runs at 100%,  I can hear it over all the other noise!  Do you have your fans arranged so they draw in air from the front and exhaust out the back?  As others have said,  your video card is not getting enough airflow somehow....


----------

